# Anti-Gunners' Predictions about Ohio CCW Were Lies



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*CCRKBA Says Anti-Gunners' Predictions about Ohio CCW Were Lies*

8/15/2006 4:48:00 PM

To: State Desk

Contact: Alan Gottlieb or Joe Waldron, 425-454-4911, both of Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms; Web: http://www.ccrkba.org

BELLEVUE, Wash., Aug. 15 /U.S. Newswire/ -- Thanks to a remark by Robert Cornwell, executive director of the Buckeye State Sheriff's Association, it is now clear that the gloom-and-doom predictions about licensed concealed carry in Ohio were all lies, the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms (CCRKBA) said today.

Cornwell was quoted by the Associated Press noting, "Those with the concealed carry licenses have been good, law-abiding citizens. The worst-case scenarios that were put out there about the gunfight at the OK Corral didn't come to fruition."

"That's the way it always is," said CCRKBA Chairman Alan Gottlieb. "The wild-eyed forecasts of blood in the streets never come true. Of course, anti-gunners who traditionally fight such laws know this, which means that they aren't simply wrong in their predictions, they are liars."

CCRKBA Executive Director Joe Waldron noted that the Buckeye State Sheriff's Association has reached the same conclusion other honest, open-minded law enforcement officials have about such laws in other states.

"Given the test of time," Waldron said, "concealed carry laws give gun owners a chance not only to fight back, but also to prove to skeptics and the media that they are responsible citizens. At the end of the day, opponents of self-defense have only emotion and falsehood on which to base their prejudice against armed private citizens."

"Demagogues in two states, Wisconsin and Illinois, continue to treat gun owners as second-class citizens," Gottlieb observed. "Time and again, their opposition to concealed carry laws can be summed up as nothing more than social bigotry against individual reliance and self-defense. Why anti-gunners like Governors Jim Doyle in Wisconsin and Rod Blagojevich in Illinois get a pass from the press on this issue is a mystery.

"Ohio's experience once again proves that law-abiding citizens who arm themselves for personal protection are not a threat to the police or the public," Gottlieb concluded. "To say otherwise by perpetuating this 'Wild West' myth is dishonest and deplorable."

With more than 650,000 members and supporters nationwide, the Citizens Committee for the Right to Keep and Bear Arms -- http://www.ccrkba.org -- is one of the nation's premier gun rights organizations. As a non-profit organization, the Citizens Committee is dedicated to preserving firearms freedoms through active lobbying of elected officials and facilitating grass-roots organization of gun rights activists in local communities throughout the United States.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Surprise, surprise, surprise!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

These are the same old, tired, stupid arguments every anti-gun organization uses in every state that has passed right to carry laws. It hasn't been true yet and it won't be in the future. You would think they would get tired of being made fools of.:roll:


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeaaa for Ohio :smt023 Now we just need to get a new Govn'er elected and get rid of the stupid restrictions the Law Enforcement lobby put into the original bill because of their blood-in-the-streets-running-gunfights-with-police-officers predictions


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> ...get rid of the stupid restrictions the Law Enforcement lobby put into the original bill...


Careful. Not real cops. That was the brainstorm from the Ohio Highway Patrol. :toimonster:


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

You mean the streets aren't filled with blood ? :gib:

People aren't shooting each other over parking spaces ? :smt067

People aren't being held up at gunpoint all over town ? :smt100

Whoda thunk it ? :smt102


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

They used the same rhetoric here in MN for the MPPA. Guess what?? We've had exactly TWO negative incidents involving Permit to Carry holders and ONE of them didn't even have his weapon on him but he went to his car, apartment, someplace and got it and brought it back to a bar and killed a man. Carry Permit or not, I feel he would have done the same. I forget the details on the other incident. BTW, the MPPA was passed in 2003, so two negative incidents in three years. That ain't too bad. We have approx 32,000 permit holders


----------

